# CoolerMaster MB511 RGB + Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro WiFi [FAN SETUP]



## venkig (Jul 14, 2020)

I noticied that my MB511 is connected to the Splitter provided by CM. I am guessing if I want to control the fan LED I should individually connect these to my motherboard? 

Should I remove them from the splitter and connect them to SYS_FAN1/2/4 on my Mobo?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2020)

See this video:


----------

